# Dual boot linux mint / OSX sur mac book air + questions



## agudolive (24 Janvier 2015)

Salut à tous, je suis actuellement étudiant en dut geii et j'aimerai par la suite entrer en école d'ing info...enfin bref, pour mon second semestre je vais avoir besoin d'un ultrabook, vu le prix des machines sous windows je voulais plutôt me tourner vers un mac book air 13". Je n'ai jamais été fan d'Apple mais je n'ai jamais éliminé le possibilité d'en acheter un, et au vu des tests du mba je me dis que ça peut être un très bon choix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sauf que pour mes études et par besoin personnel j'aurai besoin d'une partition linux mint, d'où mes questions : Est il possible d'avoir un dual boot linux mint/osx sur un mba ? Si cela est possible, est ce que c'est risqué/difficile ? Cela pourrait il faire sauter la garantie ? Et encore quelques autres questions : OSX convient-il pour tout type de programmation (c,c++,python, java, html5, css...) je ne m'y connais vraiment pas en mac donc je demande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J’espère que vous pourrez m'aider 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2015)

C'est bien sur possible par contre pour la garantie ça risque de poser des problèmes car il faut que tu bidouilles l'EFI.

Cela dit il est beaucoup plus simple d'installer virtualbox et de coller linuxmint dedans, avec l'avantage supplémentaire de basculer facilement de ta session OSX vers Linux et inversement  sans problème. J'ai été confronté à la même problématique (avoir un Linux et garder mon Mac) et c'est ce que j'ai fait : ça marche nickel.


----------



## agudolive (24 Janvier 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse  je viens de voir deux ou trois sites, donc il serait possible d'installer windows légalement sur un mac sans aucun soucis avec Boot camp mais pas une distrib linux ? :/
Et pour virtual box ça m'a l'air d’être un bonne idée mais le mba n'ayant pas des specs de fou, ça ne risque pas d’entraîner des ralentissement ou de tirer un peu trop sur les ressources dispo ? :/
Merci pour ta reponse en tout cas


----------



## ntx (24 Janvier 2015)

agudolive a dit:


> OSX convient-il pour tout type de programmation (c,c++,python, java, html5, css...) je ne m'y connais vraiment pas en mac donc je demande


Ça convient parfaitement, en tous cas aussi bien qu'un ordinateur sous Linux et souvent mieux qu'un sous Windows 
Et pour info Mac OSX est un Unix donc tu disposes de tous les outils Unix.


----------



## bompi (24 Janvier 2015)

agudolive a dit:


> Salut à tous, je suis actuellement étudiant en dut geii et j'aimerai par la suite entrer en école d'ing info...enfin bref, pour mon second semestre je vais avoir besoin d'un ultrabook, vu le prix des machines sous windows je voulais plutôt me tourner vers un mac book air 13". Je n'ai jamais été fan d'Apple mais je n'ai jamais éliminé le possibilité d'en acheter un, et au vu des tests du mba je me dis que ça peut être un très bon choix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas de problème de garantie : tu es libre de partitionner ton disque comme tu l'entends et d'installer ce que tu veux. En fait on ne trafique pas l'EFI, on se contente d'installer un _bootloader_ intermédiaire qui saura lancer les autres systèmes installés.
Bootcamp vient avec des pilotes pour Ouinedoze, c'est là son intérêt. Mais comme Linux n'est d'aucun intérêt pour Apple, ils ne font aucun effort pour fournir quelque pilote que ce soit...

Qu'importe : il y a des gens que ça intéresse (par exemple Linus Torvalds) donc dans l'ensemble on arrive à faire fonctionner assez bien Linux sur les portables Mac [j'ai un vieux MBP (ça a été _assez_ délicat) et un MBA d'âge (ça a été _très_ facile) mûr tous les deux sous Linux].
Avant de te lancer, je te conseille de parcourir les forums et sites d'Ubuntu et Mint (l'une et l'autre sont proches) pour vérifier le niveau de la compatibilité et l'éventuelle difficulté à faire fonctionner l'affaire.
Ce qui ne fonctionnera pas : le port Thunderbolt.

Tu peux aussi faite un tour dans la section "Reconditionnés" (ce qu'on appelle le _refurb_ pour _refurbished_) : on y trouve des machines plus ou moins récentes (parfois le dernier modèle) avec des prix parfois très attractifs. Sachant que, pour Linux, il est souvent intéressant d'avoir la génération précédente : ainsi on trouve plus d'astuces, de pilotes etc.

Comme mes petits camarades, je conseille de jeter un oeil à la solution de virtualisation. Virtual Box est gratuit, Fusion ou Parallels Desktop sont payants mais plus performants. En tout cas, cela te permettrait de te familiariser tant avec OS X qu'avec Linux (ou FreeBSD ) avant de te lancer dans une grande aventure linuxienne... Du moment que tu ne fais pas trop appel à des applications graphiques, ça ira très bien.

Enfin : concernant tous les développements dont tu parles, il n'y a aucun problème. Bien au contraire.
Personnellement, je passe pas mal de temps _aussi_ avec Terminal (le _shell_ donc). Tu peux installer les IDE Java usuels sans aucune difficulté. Par exemple, tu retrouve tout le monde Apache, tous les langages (de _groovy_ à _lua_ en passant par _erlang_ ou _haskell_), les bases de données usuelles etc.
Et même tu pourras aussi taper ton mémoire en LaTeX si ça te dit


----------



## Romuald (26 Janvier 2015)

Je viens de faire un test : virtual box en tant que tel bouffe peanuts, 1% d'un coeur d'un i7 quad, et la VM Linuxmint, de base, 15%. Après tout dépend bien sur de ce que tu vas faire avec. Pour mon usage je me suis contenté d'un Go de mémoire et 20 Go de disque. Le système OSX prend quant à lui 2 à 3% donc l'overhead en VM est quand même minime : tu perds moins de 5% de puissance si tu ne fais rien sur OSX pendant que tu bosses sur Linux


----------

